# replica lake trout artist wanted



## fishin'magician' (Mar 2, 2005)

I have many shots of a Lake Trout my grand father took with me last week, I want to surprise him with a replica of his fish. I am looking for a good artist that would be interested in a barter for a charter on Lake Michigan out of Ludington.


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

What you really need is one who can PAINT a replica laker so it looks natural and realistic. The two I would recommend are Randy Budzynski (Lansing) and Paul Borkowski (Grand Rapids). Painting a lake trout blank so it looks alive is a daunting task that very few have the ability to do. The aforementioned artists as as good as you'll find in this state. BTW...How big was that laker?
Good luck!


----------



## old professor (Oct 26, 2008)

I don't know about barter but I use Artistic Anglers out of Duluth, Minnesota for my replica monts.


----------



## RV13 (Nov 2, 2012)

I agree with DFJISH Paul and Randy are both excellent fish artists. Another guy to try out is Tom Elzinga at Nabers Taxidermy in Grand Rapids. Tom does not compete like the other guys do but his work is great as well.


----------



## lastflighttaxidermy (Jul 12, 2010)

I agree with Dfjish also. Both good choices

Sent from my DROID4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishin'magician' (Mar 2, 2005)

thanks guys, the fish was 38.5 inches and blasted the scale at 21.10


----------

